# Hole size for two piece cane?



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi guys,
Just need your thoughts on the size of hole you would generally drill into a handle on a two piece cane for reasonable strength?
I've been drilling an inch size hole but would like to see if a smaller one might be sufficient for strength?
Wood species might play a part possibly?

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Think this would depend on the style and thickness of the handle

Most things i attach to a shank is toppers ,so i just use a 8mm. threaded bar with epoxy resin .but with the style of toppers in you avitar it seems okay so anything from 1/2 to 1 " will do the job.

I take it by two piece you just mean the shank and handle.If you use a darby style handle you would use the threaded bar it all depends on the style. you could just steam the shank and bend it into position for the traditional look that would depend on the wood type and the thickness of the shank


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I connect my handles using all-thread also. I use 5/16" all-thread on most handles and secure them using epoxy or Gorilla glue. I drill about 3" in to the shaft and leave enough above the staff to to go with in 3/8" of the top of the handle I am using.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello Sean,I use a 3/4in. tenon on the shaft, and drill right through the handle for a stronger hold.I use a water activated glue like gorilla glue.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey thanks guys for your help. Yes, I am using shank and handle. I'll drop down from an inch to 7/8 and 3/4 Forster bit and try that. I might try some thread bar as well.

Sean


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

> I connect my handles using all-thread also. I use 5/16" all-thread on most handles and secure them using epoxy or Gorilla glue. I drill about 3" in to the shaft and leave enough above the staff to to go with in 3/8" of the top of the handle I am using.


I do just about the same.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I too use all thread and epoxy. Drill a 1" hole part way through the handle. Cone cut the top of the shaft to fit the 1" handle hole. Dry fit the pieces then after I'm satisfied with the fit, drill the handle and shaft, add epoxy and the all thread. Duct tape the pieces together and let set for at least 24hrs.


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

I cut a 3/4 inch tenon on most of my sticks. I usually drill 1 to 1/4 inches into the handle. I cut the tenon approximately 1/8 inch shorter than the depth of the hole bored into the handle to leave room for the adhesive. On some softwoods, I will also add a 5/16 inch thread rod through the center of the tenon to provide additional strength; usually drilling in about 3 to 3 1/2 inches. I too, also use an epoxy glue and/or gorilla glue to secure it.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great, thanks guys. I'll get some all thread and give it a whirl.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Been using the 7/8" Forster bit and it's working very well. Feel confident it's good and strong.

Say... Just while on this line has anyone ever encountered a glue failure on any stick or cane built?


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

Really the question should be "How much wall should I be leaving when attaching a handle?" 

I haven't had rod/handle failure, but for sure have had wall failures and cracking. Each is dependent on wood strength and grain, the joining process, and handle type(a knob would require less than a derby style because of potential leverage forces)

As a rule I start small, 1/4 to 1/2 inch threaded rod and about 1/8 to 1/2 more for the joining tenon piece of the handle(if I have carved it). I really like leaving at least 1/4 inch wall more if possible.


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes that about what I'm leaving for wall as well. That's the nice thing about being able to go witha smaller Forstner for me is tha it leaves that extra. Haven't gone down to 1/2" bit yet but will try it pretty soon. I'm using tightbond glue and it's pretty good stuff I hear.


----------



## JGB (Dec 14, 2014)

i use bolts with the head cut off and find the right drill and drill half and half then epoxy them both i aint broke one yet :jig:


----------

